# HSS Pro Series



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I have a question. I looked quite a ways back in this forum and couldn't find much on safety Harnesses. I've been bow hunting for 6 years now without one. I have a Summit 180 so you are pertty secure but last year one of my buddy's friend fell out of his stand. I just bought the HSS Pro at gander. It's a 2x/3x and they had it for 139 and I found a 15% coupon. Is this a good harness? The one that came with the Summit is just a bunch odd seat belts tied together. It takes 15 minutes just getting it straight.


----------



## CrabClaw (Jul 28, 2008)

Thats a good harness you shold like. I used it for a little while and thought it was a little bulky as I do all the HSS harness'. I would look at the muddy harnesses at http://www.gomuddy.com/ I think these are the best because they arent so bulky and you forget they are on. You can hook your binoculars up to them and they slide so they aren't in your way at full draw. Also I found it to be lighter than the HSS with a quiet skydiving style buckle instead of seatbelt. All this and not to mention twenty to thirty dollars cheeper is enough for me to have switched! Best of luck!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

The HSS vest/harnesses are tough to beat. A little bulky and warm, but thats not such a bad thing when it cools off later in the season.

My only gripe with ALL safety devices, and ive tried a few brands, is the tether isnt long enough to allow you to shoot to your "off" side, me being right handed, that would be off the right of the tree. If theyd make the tether 6" longer, problem solved.


----------

